# Hilfe bei PC Konfiguration



## Paddi1232 (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo alle!

Da demnächst Ferien anstehen und ich bei jedem Release im letzten Jahr meist nur noch vergeblich hoffen konnte die Mindestanforderungen zu erfüllen wird in den nächsten Wochen was neues gebaut. Allerdings bin ich bei ein paar Teilen noch recht unschlüssig was ich wirklich brauche bzw. was Sinn macht. 
Aufrüsten ist eher keine Option weil AM3+ Sockel, DDR3 Speicher und ne alte AMD Grafikkarte und deswegen zu viel getauscht werden müsste. Den Rechner vermach ich meiner Frau, damit sie drauf Sims spielen kann 

Anforderungen:

Auf dem Rechner wird so gut wie ausschließlich gespielt. Ab und an könnte ich vielleicht Lust haben zu streamen.
Möglicherweise geht der neue Monitor auch gleich mit, spätestens in 2-3 Monaten werd ich aber auf UWQHD umstellen. Jenseits der 60 Frames merke ich persönlich kaum noch Unterschiede - die hätte ich dafür aber gerne recht stabil bei Max Settings. 
Prozessor Overclocking wäre eine Option (mach ich zwar nicht selbst, aber wofür hat man Freunde die gern Bier trinken )

Hier mal die Teile die ich mir ausgesucht habe bei denen ich mal davon ausgehe, dass man nicht allzuviel falsch machen kann.

Arbeitsspeicher:
Corsair Vengeance LPX Series schwarz, DDR4-3000, CL15 - 16 GB Dual Kit
Netzteil:
Gigabyte B700H 80 Plus Bronze Netzteil - 700 Watt
SSD:
Western Digital Blue 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G - 1 TB 
DVD Laufwerk:
ASUS DRW-24D5MT E-Green 5,25 Zoll SATA DVD-Brenner, bulk - schwarz
HDD:
Toshiba SATA 6G, DT01ACA200, 3,5 Zoll - 2 TBArtikel-Nr. HDTB-003

Gehäuse:
Kolink Observatory RGB Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - schwarz Window
Wasserkühlung:
Raijintek Orcus RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm
Soweit mal dazu. Beim Netzteil bin ich mir nicht ganz drüber im Klaren ob es ausreicht oder ob es eh viel zu stark ist.

Jetzt bin ich was Prozessor und Grafikkarte angeht recht ratlos. Hätte mir hier ein Bundle bestehend aus 

Gigabyte AB350-Gaming, AMD B350-Mainboard - Sockel AM4
und dem Ryzen 7 2700X gefunden. Die Frage ist hierbei nur ob totaler Overkill oder eh notwendig? 
Beim Mainboard denk ich schon, dass das so passt - falls nicht wär mir da ein optischer Ausgang wichtig, weil Surround Anlagen mit USB Soundkarten sind recht rar ^^

Bei der Grafikkarte sieht die Lage ähnlich aus.

Will ich hier eine relativ günstige 1080 Ti (INNO3D GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill X3, 11264 MB GDDR5X) oder doch nur eine 1080 (welche dann auch immer mehr Sinn macht... möglicherweise erzählt mir ja gleich jemand, dass eine ASUS oder whatever 1080 ohnehin besser ist als die günstige 1080Ti). Ich hab zwar lange auf VEGA 64 spekuliert, aber da die ja auf dem Level einer 1080 ist und beim Monitor die G-Sync Gebühr aktuell scheinbar kaum vorhanden ist lohnt die wohl gar nicht.

Also so wie die Konfiguration jetzt da steht wäre ich bei knapp 1900€ (mit der 1080 Ti und dem Ryzen 7 Set). Eine 2 sollte am Ende nicht unbedingt vorne stehen, ich beschwer mich aber auch nicht wenn ihr noch Einsparpotential findet. (Vermutlich findet man das beim Prozessor - wie gesagt, Ziel sind konstante 60 FPS in UWQHD auf Max Settings.)

Aja - und wenn ihr mich noch auf Kleinzeug hinweisen würdet das ich zusätzlich brauche weil nicht mitgeliefert wär ich euch auch verbunden (Wärmeleitpaste und 2x S-ATA Kabel werd ich vermutlich brauchen... Einbaurahmen für die SSD würde bei dem Gehäuse ja wegfallen denk ich... solche Dinge halt ^^) weil es gibt ja nix schlimmeres wenn ich zum Zusammenbauen fahr und dann fehlt sowas in der Art. ^^

Dann hoff ich mal mir die Peinlichkeit zu ersparen, irgendein essentiell wichtiges Bauteil vergessen zu haben und bedanke mich schonmal für etwaige Ratschläge eurerseits 

lg


----------



## Gareas (11. Juni 2018)

Also normalerweise wäre das Netzteil etwas überdimensioniert, in der Regel tut es auch ein gutes Markennetzteil mit 500W. Allerdings kenne ich mich mit Wasserkühlung überhaupt nicht aus und weiß nicht ob das so viel mehr Strom braucht. Da gibt es sicher andere Experten hier. 

Bei der CPU/Mainboard Kombi musst du aufpassen dass das Mainboard schon das aktuellste BIOS drauf hat da es sich noch um ein B350 Chipsatz handelt welcher für die 1. Ryzen Generation ausgelegt ist. Habe neulig selbst aufgerüstet und der Ryzen 2600X war auf dem B350 Board nicht zum laufen zu bekommen. War wohl noch ein altes BIOS drauf. Und es ist wichtig dass du Dual Rank (nicht zu verwechseln mit Dual Channel) Arbeitsspeicher für den Ryzen kaufst, der arbeitet schneller mit der CPU zusammen. 

Zur CPU Wahl: grundsätzlich machst du mit dem Ryzen 2700X nichts falsch. Aktuell ist es nur so das dies Intel  Konkurrenz im Gaming NOCH die Nase vorn hat was die Performance angeht. Zumindest solange die Spiele noch nicht auf Multi-CPUs optimiert sind. Ob dir der Aufpreis die paar FPS mehr wert sind musst du letztlich selbst entscheiden.  Wenn dir 60 FPS ausreichen und du nicht immer streamen willst  könntest du aber auch über den 2600X nachdenken. 60 FPS sollte der in de Regel auch schaffen und ist erheblich günstiger. Laut Benchmarks ist die Differenz auch nicht sehr groß zum 2700X. 

Zur Grafikkarte:  Der Hersteller ist Nebensache. Die 1080TI ist schneller als eine normale 1080, ob die nun von Herstellet X oder Y kommt ist völlig egal.  Wenn du das Budget hast hol dir die 1080TI, dann hast du etwas länger Ruhe. Aktuell reicht auch eine günstigere Karte, ich kann mit der 1070 auch alles mit vollen Einstellungen spielen. Dafür wird diese Karte halt früher an ihre Grenzen kommen als die 1080 TI.


----------



## Paddi1232 (11. Juni 2018)

Danke das hilft mir schonmal weiter.



Gareas schrieb:


> ich kann mit der 1070 auch alles mit vollen Einstellungen spielen. Dafür wird diese Karte halt früher an ihre Grenzen kommen als die 1080 TI.



Das bezieht sich in deinem Fall auf UWQHD Auflösung?

Hab jetzt festgestellt, dass der RAM den ich mir ausgesucht hab scheinbar zu schnell fürs Mainboard ist. Da werd ich wohl nochmal bei den 2444 MHz Teilen schauen. Allerdings konnte ich bisher bei keinem rauslesen ob Dual Rank oder nicht. (Woran erkenn ich das?)
Beim Prozessor werd ich wohl dennoch bei AMD bleiben.  Bei den Bundles macht eh der Lieferant gleich das BIOS Update mit. Insofern wäre ich hier wohl abgesichert 

Hab mir jetzt mal eben ein paar Streaming und reine Gaming Benchmarks angesehen. Der Aufpreis zum 2700X lohnt wohl. Zum Intel aber dann doch nicht mehr.

Eigentlich wärs mir nicht wichtig, aber da es sich jetzt (eher zufällig) so ergeben hat, dass die von mir ausgesuchten Lüfter alle RGB Beleuchtung haben - kann ich die dann in jedem Fall steuern oder muss ich hier auch auf irgendwas bestimmtes aufpassen?
Das heißt eigentlich ist nur noch unklar ob Netzteil, WaKü, Gehäuse so zusammenpassen wie ich mir das vorstelle und welchen RAM ich letztendlich verbauen kann.

lg


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2018)

Netzteil in der Tat: die Watt sind sinnlos, lieber für 60-80€ ein GUTES Netzteil mit "nur" 450-500W Nennwert, das liefert bei Bedarf auch mal mehr als 500W, wobei das mit SO einem PC ohnehin niemals so viel Watt sein werden. 

Bei der Kühlung: moderne Luftkühler sind schon sehr leise, ich weiß nicht, ob es sich wirklich lohnt, einen solchen Wassserkühler zu nehmen und mehr als 40-50€ bzw. 50-60€ (falls du übertakten willst) auszugeben.


Wegen der Grafikkarte: schwer zu sagen, die Ti ist halt an sich "zu teuer", wenn du den Aufpreis mit der Mehrleistung vergleichst. Dafür "hält" sie halt länger und du hast von Anfang an mehr Power. Ich persönlich  tendiere immer eher zu "Oberklasse" und dafür häufiger nachrüsten, das ist ja schnell gemacht. idR hast du dann, wenn du nach 2-3 Jahren wechselst, eine Karte, die besser als die "HighEnd-Karte" ist, ohne dass du in der Summe mehr ausgeben hast. Auf den Hersteller würde ich nicht zu sehr achten, eher darauf, wie Preis-Leistung beim jeweiligen Takt ist, und dann informieren, ob die ins Auge gefasste Karte nicht etwa ausgerechnet rel laut ist. Leise Karten haben aber inzwischen eigentlich alle Hersteller, sofern die Karte 2-3 Lüfter hat.


CPU: schwer zu sagen, ob es wirklich der 2700X sein muss. Der Ryzen 5 2600X ist in Games aktuell nicht unbedingt nennenswert schwächer, der 7er wäre eher sinnvoll, wenn du viel "nebenbei" laufen hast.



RAM: nicht unwichtig ist, dass es "dual rank" hat - nicht mit "dual channel" verwechseln. Das steht nicht immer dabei. Mit single rank kann es beim Ryzen passieren, dass RAM mit hohem Takt langsamer läuft als RAM mit niedrigem Takt, aber Dual Rank. bzw. es kann auch sein, dass single rank mit 2666MHz nur mit 2400MHz stabil läuft.


----------



## Gareas (11. Juni 2018)

Spiele in Full HD, sorry hatte überlesen dass du WQHD wolltest. 

Wegen Dual Rank, einfach mal bei Google eingeben. Bin damals auf eine Website gestoßen die den aktuell erhältlich Dual Rank Speicher aufgelistet hat.


----------



## Paddi1232 (12. Juni 2018)

OK ich fass dann mal meine Erkenntnisse zusammen und dann wär ich wohl soweit, die Tage mal zu ordern hoff ich ^^

Grafikkarte: Ich bin eher der "Wenn das Ding mal funktioniert möglichst lange nix dran rumfummeln" Typ. Hauptsächlich deswegen weil ich mich kenn und das dann immer ausarten würde (deswegen auch gleich die 1TB SSD) weil wenn ich ein Teil tausche geht das zweite auch gleich mit und dann nimmt das kein Ende mehr. ^^ 
Also hier einfach ne 1080Ti die im Budget liegt und den stärksten Takt hat (ob da jetzt Blower oder Chill oder sonst was dabei steht is egal)

Prozessor: 2600X würde reichen. Je mehr ich streamen möchte umso sinnvoller wäre der 2700X. Muss ich dann wohl für mich selbst abwägen obs mir das Wert ist bzw. ob ich das dann auch nutze.

RAM: 3000MHz und dual rank - Geizhals hat ne Filteroption dafür (Gott sei Dank)

Mainboard: Sollte halt die 3000 MHz unterstützen - RGB scheint mit quasi allen zu gehen (wenns das Gehäuse schon hat) - BIOS Update kann ich dann manuell durchführen wenn notwendig.

Wasserkühlung: Wenn ich hier nicht in die Vollen gehe anscheinend kein Mehrwert - hier kann ich sparen. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei der vorigen Ryzen Serie die beigelegten Kühler eigentlich auch ganz brauchbar waren. Fehlinformation oder gilt bei den neuen nicht mehr oder gilt das nur wenn ich nicht übertakten will?

Netzteil: 500 Watt reichen dicke - sparen sollt ich hier trotzdem nicht.

Soweit alles richtig? Dann mach ich mich nachher nochmal ans Konfigurieren ^^

lg


----------



## Gareas (12. Juni 2018)

Solltest du merken dass dir der 2600X beim Streamen doch nicht reicht kannst du den na immer noch wieder verkaufen und nen 2700X drauf bauen. Denke aber nicht dass das nötig sein wird. 
Bezüglich des BIOS Updates wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich konnte kein Update selbst vornehmen da ich kein Bild auf den Monitor bekommen habe, dazu hätte ich erst einen Ryzen 1 installieren müssen, dann das Update machen und anschließend wieder den Ryzen 2 installieren. Mangels Ryzen 1 habe ich mir dann ein X470 Board bestellt was sofort funktioniert hat.  Du kannst auch Glück haben dass alles klappt, aber es kann wie bei mir halt auch anders laufen.  

Zur Grafikkarte: Wenn das Budget es zulässt spricht natürlich nichts gegen die TI.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2018)

Paddi1232 schrieb:


> Prozessor: 2600X würde reichen. Je mehr ich streamen möchte umso sinnvoller wäre der 2700X. Muss ich dann wohl für mich selbst abwägen obs mir das Wert ist bzw. ob ich das dann auch nutze.


 wobei ja auch der 2600X schon 12 Threads hat, da ist es schwer zu sagen, ob man da wirklich vom 2700X was merkt.



> RAM: 3000MHz und dual rank - Geizhals hat ne Filteroption dafür (Gott sei Dank)


 ob mehr als 2666 was bringen, kann ich nicht sagen.



> Mainboard: Sollte halt die 3000 MHz unterstützen - RGB scheint mit quasi allen zu gehen (wenns das Gehäuse schon hat) - BIOS Update kann ich dann manuell durchführen wenn notwendig.


 es kann passieren, dass du kein Bild hast, wenn das Board den 2600/2700 GAR nicht erkennt und es kein 400er-Chipsatz ist. Es kann aber selbst mit altem BIOS sein, dass du zumindest das Update trotzdem machen kannst.



> Wasserkühlung: Wenn ich hier nicht in die Vollen gehe anscheinend kein Mehrwert - hier kann ich sparen. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei der vorigen Ryzen Serie die beigelegten Kühler eigentlich auch ganz brauchbar waren. Fehlinformation oder gilt bei den neuen nicht mehr oder gilt das nur wenn ich nicht übertakten will?


 ich würde ohne Übertaktung trotzdem einen Kühler für 30-40€ nehmen, WENN du es gern leise hast. Mit OC einen für 40-60€. Nicht alle passen auf Sockel AM4, also da aufpassen.



> Netzteil: 500 Watt reichen dicke - sparen sollt ich hier trotzdem nicht.


 Ja, deswegen ja auch ein rel. "teures" mit 500W. Lass dich aber bloß nicht vom Watt-Wert blenden. Ein gutes 500W für 80€ ist besser als ein 700W-Netzteil für 80€. Ein 500W-Modell für 60€ wäre aber auch schon sehr gut. Nur aufpassen, dass man keines erwischt, dass nur eine 12V-"Lane" hat. Wenn eines 2 oder mehr hat, steht in den Daten idR so was wie "12V1: 24A. 12V2: 22A" usw.


----------



## Paddi1232 (12. Juni 2018)

Soo... letzten Endes wird es wohl der 2600X mit einer 1080Ti. Beim Mainboard wirds ein MSI mit X370 Chipsatz der direkt im Bundle mit dem Prozessor angeboten wird... insofern geh ich mal davon aus, dass ich hier ums Update herumkomme.
Ich meine mal wo gesehen zu haben, dass bis 3000 MHz beim RAM noch was rauszuholen ist. Danach aber nicht mehr. Da der Preisunterschied aber de facto nicht gegeben war was solls ^^
Beim Netzteil wirds jetzt ein be quiet! Pure Power 10.

Das ging jetzt relativ schnell... bis dann alles da ist dauerts jetzt mal ein paar Tage... gebaut wird dann Anfang Juli.
Ich werde berichten 

Vielen Dank euch beiden


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2018)

Paddi1232 schrieb:


> Soo... letzten Endes wird es wohl der 2600X mit einer 1080Ti. Beim Mainboard wirds ein MSI mit X370 Chipsatz der direkt im Bundle mit dem Prozessor angeboten wird... insofern geh ich mal davon aus, dass ich hier ums Update herumkomme.


 wenn es ein Bundle ist, dann sicher ja. bzw. von "wem" ist das Bundle denn? 



> Ich meine mal wo gesehen zu haben, dass bis 3000 MHz beim RAM noch was rauszuholen ist. Danach aber nicht mehr. Da der Preisunterschied aber de facto nicht gegeben war was solls ^^


 wenn der Preis kaum anders ist, macht es in der Tat Sinn, das "schnellere" zu nehmen.



> Beim Netzteil wirds jetzt ein be quiet! Pure Power 10.


 gute Wahl. CM-Version, also mit abnehmbaren Kabeln? Das würde den Einbau einfacher machen, und wenn man 1-2 Kabel ganz weglassen kann, hat man auch weniger "Platzprobleme" im Zweifel.


----------



## Paddi1232 (13. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn es ein Bundle ist, dann sicher ja. bzw. von "wem" ist das Bundle denn?



Caseking bietet das Board in Kombi mit jeder beliebigen Ryzen 2 CPU an. Sollte auch halbwegs seriös sein insofern.
Und ja das Netzteil ist die CM Version.

lg


----------



## Jonbert (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo 
Mein Name ist Jonas und ich möchte mir einen neuen PC zum zocken zulegen.
hab mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht würde mich aber freuen über Tipps und Erfahrungen.
Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 800 Euro und der PC sollte auf jedenfall für die nächsten 4 -5 Jahre ausreichen. 


CPU:                    AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (YD1600BBAEBOX)

Mainboard:     MSI B350M Pro-VDH (7A38-003R)

Netzteil:            be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (BN273)

Gehäuse:          so günstig wie möglich PC steht unter dem Schreibtisch hab da noch keins....

Speicher:          Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C4G4D240FSB) 

Graka:                Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce OC 6G, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DP (GV-N1060WF2OC-6GD)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2018)

Jonbert schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein Name ist Jonas und ich möchte mir einen neuen PC zum zocken zulegen.
> hab mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht würde mich aber freuen über Tipps und Erfahrungen.
> Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 800 Euro und der PC sollte auf jedenfall für die nächsten 4 -5 Jahre ausreichen.
> ...


  5-6 Jahre wird nicht klappen, außer du lebst irgendwann mit niedrigen Details. Aber selbst dann kann sein, dass die Grafikkarte in 3-4 Jahren nicht mehr ganz reicht. Aber besser geht es für das Budget nicht, jedenfalls nicht nennenswert. Was ich versuchen würde: die 30-40€ für einen Ryzen 5 1600X wären nicht verkehrt, wenn du die noch irgendwie aufbringen kannst. Der Mehrtakt kann gerade für die Zukunft dann doch entscheidend sein. Noch besser wäre natürlich ein Ryzen 5 2000X, der kostet halt dann schon 60€ mehr.


Gehäuse: es sollte nicht ZU billig sein und 2-3 Lüfter mit dabei haben. Da wäre zB das hier nicht schlecht https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-vg5-v-a1329213.html?hloc=de  oder noch günstiger https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-vg4-w-blau-a1165512.html?hloc=de   das erste hat halt noch einen Lüfter mehr, und zwar vorne. Da kannst du die Lüfter also sehr langsam und leise drehen lassen. Noch eine Alternative: https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-neos-schwarz-rot-bfc-neo-100-kkxsr-rp-a1115311.html?hloc=de


----------



## Jonbert (19. Juni 2018)

bin immer noch am grübeln. Habe mal 2 Komplett PCs :

https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/p...cPath=5_351&XTCsid=uoo1guv4g8h22mfc2r5bbt7jn0


oder


https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/p...cPath=5_270&XTCsid=agqsvrv7avo67r70k966ccmjq7

oder doch lieber selber bauen?

danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

der Ryzen-PC wäre im Selbstbau OHNE Windows  kaum günstiger, ist daher ein guter Preis. Der Intel PC ist sogar günstiger als im Selbstbau, hat aber kein Windows und keine SSD.


----------



## Paddi1232 (27. Juni 2018)

Soo... der PC ist gebaut und läuft... und ich bin total begeistert 
Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal für eure Hilfe.

Momentan spiel ich auf einem Full HD 144Hz Freesync Monitor und das ist natürlich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen - und weil es das Budget zulässt kommt der neue Monitor idealerweise schon nächste Woche.
Jetzt hab ich dazu noch eine Frage, die ich einfach mal hier im Thread anhänge um keinen neuen aufmachen zu müssen ^^

Ich spiele jetzt Mass Effect Andromeda und Quake Champions mit einere Auflösungsskalierung von 2 (ich glaube der Punkt heißt Auflösungsskalierung - ihr wisst hoffentlich was ich meine) und es sieht beides superhübsch und superflüssig aus ^^
Spricht man in dem Fall von 4K Downsampling? Und gibt mir die Leistung einen Hinweis darauf wie das Spiel mit einem 4K Monitor laufen würde? 

Falls ja, sollte bei nem 3440x1440 Monitor die Leistung ja normalerweise eher besser sein als jetzt und ich brauch mir über gar nix Sorgen machen ^^

Also - ich möchte... nein ich BRAUCHE (!!111elf) einen UWQHD Monitor und hab mir dafür schon ein paar Modelle rausgesucht.

*Acer Predator X34P, 86,36 cm (34 Zoll), 120Hz, G-SYNC, IPS - DP, HDMI *

*ASUS PG348Q, 86,36 cm (34 Zoll), 100Hz, G-SYNC, IPS - DP*

*Dell Alienware AW3418DW 86,72 cm (34 Zoll) Monitor (3440 x 1440, LED, HDMI, Display Port, 4ms Reaktionszeit)

HP Omen X35
*


Ohne große Erfahrungswerte zu haben würd ich den Acer favorisieren weil der scheinbar als einziger 120Hz ohne Overclocking schafft.
Andererseits wird der Dell von allen Seiten ebenfalls in den Himmel gelobt - und vermutlich kann ich bei der Auflösung meistens eh die 120Hz gar nicht ausnutzen - preislich nehmen sich die beiden nix. Und scheinbar hat Dell den besseren Namen als Acer was Langlebigkeit, Verarbeitung usw. angeht.

Der Asus und der HP sind etwas günstiger als die anderen beiden, was ja nicht unbedingt was heißen muss. Vom Datenblatt her würden sie ebenfalls in mein Anforderungsprofil passen - aber woher dann der Preisunterschied (wenn mich hier jemand aufklären könnte wär ich dankbar... vielleicht ham die etwas nicht was ich tatsächlich nicht brauche ^^) 

Kurzes Anforderungsprofil: 3440x1440, G-Sync, Curved, 100/120 Hz (ja ich hab im Eingangspost behauptet ich seh keinen Unterschied.... nach 2 Tagen Quake mit exorbitanten Framerates revidiere ich das... lag wohl daran, dass ich die nie konstant hatte und ohnehin alles irgendwie unruhig war... oder so ^^)

Nachdem ich bisher ganz gut beraten wurde hier bin ich für eure Empfehlungen absolut offen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2018)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was die Stufe 2 "übersetzt" bedeutet - ich vermute aber eher, dass es nur WQHD entspricht. Normalerweise kannst du damit rechnen, dass du bei 4K noch ca 30-35% der FPS hast, die Du bei Full-HD hast. Bei U-WQHD ist es schwer zu sagen. Aber rechne mal damit, dass du ca 50-60% der Full-HD-FPS haben kannst.


Allgemein sind Monitore ein Thema für sich - manche würden Dir UNBEDINGT einen IPS-Monitor empfehlen, die sind aber teurer, vor allem wenn sie noch viel Hz oder gar G-Sync haben sollen. Dell macht aber ganz allgemein sehr gute Monitore, ich denke mit dem machst du nix falsch.


----------



## Paddi1232 (27. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was die Stufe 2 "übersetzt" bedeutet - ich vermute aber eher, dass es nur WQHD entspricht. Normalerweise kannst du damit rechnen, dass du bei 4K noch ca 30-35% der FPS hast, die Du bei Full-HD hast. Bei U-WQHD ist es schwer zu sagen. Aber rechne mal damit, dass du ca 50-60% der Full-HD-FPS haben kannst.



Ich hab mal Screenshots gemacht von wegen was das Menü sagt... irgendwas wird da mit 4K gemacht würd ich behaupten ^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2018)

ja, das scheint intern dann 4k zu berechnen. Wenn das sauber läuft, müsste es also auch mit dem neuen Monitor klappen.


----------



## BronnyTec (30. Juni 2018)

Wir haben im moment ein gutes Angebot am laufen, welches dir vielleicht entgegen kommt.
Im Gegensatz zu dem Rechner bei CSL haben wir noch eine SSD verbaut.
Zudem ist Windows 10 Pro in dem Preis enthalten inkl. installation.

https://bronnytec.de/detail/index/sArticle/285

Und im Preis sind wir deutlich günstiger 
Schau doch einfach mal vorbei. 
Vielleicht spricht dich ja auch ein anderes Angebot an.

www.bronnytec.de


----------

